# Who's in Essex?



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I just took the plunge and became the TTOC Essex Rep. I'd like to see how many Essex TT guys are out there.

Being new to all this Owners Club stuff I'd appreciate any feedback from those who'd be interested in hooking up once a month (or whatever is preferred), and what drives you'd like to do. I know that some of the Essex TT'ers (God that sounds naff doesn't it?) go to some meets further away but it'd be nice if we could get something a little closer to home. IM me with any suggestions etc. on what you think and I'll try and get something organised. I'll be in Spain until Friday (work, unfortunately) but I'll answer all mails when I get back (weekend probably).

And if you see a Black V6 pootling around near Epping, FLASH!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm about 6 miles up the road from you.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am based in Billericay, Essex 8)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm in Chelmsford [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

I live just outside Chelmsford. [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## stuart_a (May 6, 2002)

Imola TTC --lives in South Benfleet


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and I live in Brentwood.

I'm sure there's a few more "locals" on here as well.

Moley


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Excellent - Sounds like we're already on our way to getting together some bodies for a meet. Everyone up for it? Anyone have suggestions for some good routes around the county? I need to put some miles on the V6 and it'd be more fun with a bunch of other TT's around.

Could I ask anyone who is interested in a meet to IM me so I can get your e-mail addresses and start a list?

Thanks!


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

I'm also about 6 miles away from you, but I don't live with ScoTTy! - black one with a scottish plate (the car, not me) Â


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

hey wendi did u defect????????????? 8)


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Well, had no IM or e-mails from those wishing to be involved........


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Ex TT'er, Hertfordshire/Essex Border, Stansted Mountfitchet. I Used to Live in Buckhurst Hill.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Im in Harlow

S_ TTC.

Give me a flash.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi,

I live in a village 10 miles North East of Braintree.

Pete.


----------



## GRAN (Jun 21, 2002)

We are in Hatfield Heath and about to transition from Denim Blue to Misano Red 225TTC


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm in Wanstead.

OK not Essex but pretty Essex...

Who are you're prefered dealers for servicing?
First service due in May.

Cheers
Nando


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I'm in Wanstead.
> 
> OK not Essex but pretty Essex...
> 
> ...


Hi Nando,

I'm going to Chelmsford Audi (formerly Nigel Grogan) next Friday for my first AVS service - I'll post a report.

Moley


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

good stuff Moley.

Docklands is the easiest dealer for me to use but was seriously put off by their initial lack-of-sales technique.

Lea Valley seem to be decent enough - even had a customer care phone call after I test drove the DSG!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I got my V6 from Lea Valley - Mark Morris and Kevin Huthison are both nice guys and the latter has been very helpful recently. Would be interested in the service experience anyone has with these and also Chelmsford.

Essex meet will initially be a meet in a pub just for everyone to get to know each other; Have been trying to get those interested to get in touch but seems a tad difficult. Keep your eye on the Events section and if anyone wants to come along and has suggestions for a decent pub with adequate parking to meet in they'd be gratefully received.

Nando - Wanstead is close enough.......

:wink:


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Sunny Southend-on-Sea here!!

Im always up for a meet!

http://www.wak-tt.com/southend1103/southend1103.htm


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry Matthew 

Yes for a meet.

A couple of pubs around the Chelsmford area, in the good pub guide and I have sampled both:

Horse and Groom - Writtle Road
Dog and Gun - Boreham Road? - past the old Boreham test track - nice country pub

Cheers

Pete

P.S moley, must have been you then, driving along Brentwood High Street about 7:30am a couple of weeks back sporting a TTOC badge on your front grill


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scavenger said:


> P.S moley, must have been you then, driving along Brentwood High Street about 7:30am a couple of weeks back sporting a TTOC badge on your front grill


Whooo hooo, spotted for the first time - that must have been me 

What colour are you in. I'll give you a flash and a wave next time. I'm a bit timid doing the flash and wave bit in town 

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

moley said:


> I'll give you a flash and a wave next time. I'm a bit timid doing the flash and wave bit in town
> 
> Moley


Moley the Brentwood Posse [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Moley the Brentwood Posse [smiley=dude.gif]


I like the sound of that :lol:

Moley

P.S. Abi, if you see me in you Ka, give us a flash as well - I'm not snobbish


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

moley said:


> What colour are you in. I'll give you a flash and a wave next time. I'm a bit timid doing the flash and wave bit in town
> Moley


Silver, you can find me parked outside Starbucks on the High Street at about 7:30am every week day :roll:


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Mee tooo!!

A Mancunian now living in Chafford near Thurrock!

Scotty


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

moley said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Moley the Brentwood Posse [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


You will spot me a mile off because I have a pink ribbon tied around my arial (represents breast cancer) before anybody comments . This also identifies me to my car


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scavenger, I'll keep an eye open for you - I'm usually driving up the high street at about 7:15 (unless I'm late!).

scotty26, I'll keep an eye for you as well. There's a black TTC that I pass quite often now - down the A128. It's a girlie driver - I flashed and waved the first time I saw her, but nothing, so I haven't waved since - perhaps I'll give it another try.

Abi - I'll look out for the pink ribbon 8) - I support this organisation as well and get the magazine but have been a bit restrained from using the pink ribbons provided 

Moley


----------



## chubba (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm in Basildon, Steviett lives just round the corner and i,m trying to get a neighbour to join the club.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

chubba said:


> I'm in Basildon, Steviett lives just round the corner and i,m trying to get a neighbour to join the club.


Dare not tell my neighbours incase they spy on my posts :lol:  :wink:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

does Walthamstow count? twas in Essex when I were a lad


----------



## skinster6 (Mar 23, 2006)

Live in Billericay just moving to Leigh-On-Sea though!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

skinster6 said:


> Live in Billericay just moving to Leigh-On-Sea though!!!


Dragging up and old one there buddy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't think he's the essex rep somehow anymore :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh i must remember to look at the dates. Thought it was odd cause Hornster is our leader now


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Commodore1 said:


> Ex TT'er, Hertfordshire/Essex Border, Stansted Mountfitchet. I Used to Live in Buckhurst Hill.


I am also in Stansted Mountfitchet...


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

This thread put me right off track! I didnt look at posting dates thinking this is odd, has Hornster been booted out or has he defected!! :lol:

I thought he got upset everyone taking the micheal out of his short nob! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> This thread put me right off track! I didnt look at posting dates thinking this is odd, has Hornster been booted out or has he defected!! :lol:
> 
> I thought he got upset everyone taking the micheal out of his short nob! :wink:


   .................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

hi,

Newbie living at top of Essex, Colchester.

Just for info there is a nice pub with decent parking in a nice area,Ardleigh interchange at Colchester just of the A12, It's called the Ardleigh Crown.
not sure if that helps.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ant1 said:


> hi,
> 
> Newbie living at top of Essex, Colchester.
> 
> ...


I can think of a better place to meet.Click here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=62414
Fancy it??????????? :wink:


----------

